# New Here,and anxious



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

This Board is amazing!With all the issues I've had to deal with,Depression,anxiety,IBS.All these issues,I can talk about them here,I'm so happy today.I'm a vey anxious person.I have my good days and my bad,I started seeing a cognative therapist,when I first started having panic attacks,and it was so hard at first.I'd have to cancel my appointments because I couldn't even leave the house.I used to take my Rivotril everyday,but now I just take it when needed.I was going to therapy for a few months,1 time a week,then it turned into 2 times a month then 1 time a month,and now I don't see her anymore.Everything was going pretty well,I felt in control of my mind,but lately this past month and a half it seems,I've gone downhill again!2 nights ago,I went out to meet my boyfriend at a bar,and I had to constantly say to myself in my head,your'e walking,your'e walking,your'e on the stairs,you're passing a garbage can,just so I wouldn't think of anything else.I'm so scared to even have thoughts now,and I'm afraid of myself.My friend's are always asking me to do things with them,but I usually say either no,or maybe,because I'm scared.I also have IBS-D,which makes me constantly nervous and I feel so overwhelmed sometimes with all the thoughts in my head,it's enough to make me go insane,and I've been feeling lately like I'm going down that depression path again,and I don't want to.I feel ashamed to going back to therapy because I feel like I've failed my therapist and myself.I don't really know what I'm saying right now,just drinking some green tea and listening to kate bush,and just had to get this stuff off my chest,and maybe there's someone out there who could chat with me who's got similar problems?sorry for the really long post.It's just been a really bad week.thanks for listening;Stargirl


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2003)

Hello Stargirl...welcome.Anxiety is very cyclical...Im not sure you ever can totally eliminate it, you just keep it under control for the most part. I have had it for many years but have very few problems with it now. But for sure, it comes back from time to time at various intensities. The first thing to do is to recongnize it as anxiety and nothing more. Anxiety is a phantom really....it knows what scares you and will push your buttons as it deems necessary to effect a fight or flight reaction in you. Its all temporary..it will pass if you don't make it bigger than it is. Revert back to the basic anxiety reducers....proper breathing...exercise...positive thinking. Talk it out on here...there are many that can help.


----------



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

thanks for replying 4williec.recognizing it as anxiety and nothing more....that should help,but I always forget,I always forget what to tell myself in anxious situations wich only makes me more anxious.If I do the breathing excercises,my brain think,oh I must be having a panic attack,so I get even more nervous.I've got it bad I tell ya!Not that I'm special or anything,I know I don't have it worse off than anyone else,but it feels that way sometimes.I try to think positivly,I try really hard.you mentioned excercise-what kind of excersices did you do that helped?I used to do some Tai Chi,which is very slow movements,almost meditation,in where you learn to move energy all through your body and outside.Maybe I should try that again.thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2003)

Tai Chi is great...also walking, especially power walking. But the main thing is not to let the little you inside rule the big you. It can effect everything in your life..from your digestive system to your sex life. Learning to meditate and focus on the "now" is important...it helps to stop worrying about the "what ifs" that might or might now occur in the future. Just enjoy the now...don't project too far ahead.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I say go to your therapist and do not feel bed because of it. He/she is there to help and by no means you are letting anyone down by doing it. I felt exactly like you do and a lot of time passed by until I decided to seek help. You are not alone in this.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2003)

Thumbs up on everything that Willie and Zayaka have posted for you.For me, the single most effective remedy has been the hypnotherapy offered on the CBT/Hypno Forum here on the board.You're not alone and you don't have to live your life in fear.Evie


----------

